# greddy exhaust



## axcell (Jul 1, 2007)

Im thinking about installing a new greddy exhaust system.Can any one give any tips or thing to watch for?Is it abolt install or a pain.Also how well it works and sounds.2000 maxima


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

I haven't heard the Greddy SP2 (or is it the Evo) on the 5th gen yet. Shouldn't be too hard to install though, these cars aren't particularly hard to work on...


----------



## axcell (Jul 1, 2007)

thanks for your reply. I don"t want to spend that kind of money without a little insight.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You could check out the forums at Maxima.org. They have a section in the stickies that even has sound clips.


----------

